# loading pics to the gallery?



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

is there a trick to it?
i am familiar with the process but when i try to load a pic here it tells me it does not recognize the file format...i'm using jpeg.

is there a file size limit?
joe


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes there is a size limit. If you shrink to about 600 pixels it should work.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

dboudreau said:


> Yes there is a size limit. If you shrink to about 600 pixels it should work.


i wondered.

when posting it says there is no limit to file size.
thanks.
joe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've had problems lately too. I also thought it says there is no limit to size in the Gallery section. Drat.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

worked at a smaller size.
i just posted a few from the other night when mugsy was having some down time on the couch.
joe


----------

